# What are your thoughts on the American Bully? (Ranting a bit)



## hamako (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been following the American Bully breed for a few years now. I've seen some lines change for the better, and others go completely downhill. 

I was very pleased to see that the UKC had finally accepted the breed, but saddened to see how many AmBull breeders angry at the fact that they won't accept their American Bullies if they look like English Bulldogs (which I am happy about). 

I believe that the American Bully should have three standards: Classic/Standard, Pocket, and XL. 

This way, the breed can look similar in each class, but be different in sizes, much like the Schnauzer, Poodle, and Bull Terrier. 

I believe the Extreme and the new "Exotic" classes are doing nothing to the breed, and the three of the most popular studs in the American Bully world are just that. They are throwing very deformed dogs, that die at a young age. 

Also, the amount of inbreeding involved in the AmBully breed is heartbreaking, along with the lack of education.

Here are photos of some of the most popular studs. I will post their "Professionally taken" photos, along with an unedited "raw" photo of what the dog actually looks like.

This is Dax, he is one of the most popular studs, and one of the most deformed. His owner admitted to being unable to "keep weight" on him due to being bred so often.


Unedited photo, and a photo of his offspring I found on a friends page. He is the male on the top left:



This is Mr.Miagi, no registry will register him, because they don't believe he is "purebred". Everyone suspects he is a French Bulldog x. Here he is in a profession photo, and below a cell phone photo (with a female they bred him to), and his offspring below that.


Unedited


Miagi and his offspring (Miagi is top, center)


This is Freakshow, and he is just that. Every photo, professional or cell phone quality, is the same. 


This is Freakshow and some of his (and not even near his worst) offspring.


This is what I believe the American Bully should look like, not these mutants I posted above.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Those last two dogs are gorgeous, especially the very last! But egads, I don't even know what to say to those others. I've seen and heard quite a lot about those other ones on another forum I frequent - there seems to be more available examples of bad bullies than good. However one time I did come across someones update on a stunning young boy who does agility, but I can't remember his name for the life of me.

Bad Am. Bully lines aside, I really love the well-bred ones. I'm secretly harboring a wish for owning one one day, along with collies and GSDs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not gonna lie, majority of those make me wanna puke. The last to aren't bad per say, I. Just do not care for the breed.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

They remind me of Pot Belly Pigs


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am hoping acceptance into the UKC will be a step in the right direction. As it is they seem to be like sports cars for some people - the more extreme they look, the better! But so many of them look like they just must be physically miserable every day of their lives. Dog bodies were not meant to be that way. I just can't imagine how much those really extreme dogs' elbows, shoulders, and wrists hurt. Ugh. It's a shame because the less extreme dogs are really lovely even though they aren't quite my cup of tea personally.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree.

Love this breed, love their look, their temperament, pretty much everything about them, but unfortunately they've been so popular for so long with no actual reason to breed other than money that this has happened.

I'm hoping with them now being able to be registered with a large registry that health testing will become more popular with them and their structure and health will be taken into account much more.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wondering, is there a reputable, trustworthy place to get information I this breed? I really interested in learning more about it but Google gives me no luck.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Exotic isn't a class of American Bully. The "Exotic Bully" is a different "breed". Dax's owner Ed Shepard actually quite recently founded a new registry, USBR, recognizing the Exotic Bully as their own separate breed.

Pocket's aren't my cup of tea, but that last dog you posted (Lock N Load) is a pretty decent example of one. Nicest one out of those posted, imo.


----------



## hamako (Aug 17, 2013)

Tainted said:


> Exotic isn't a class of American Bully. The "Exotic Bully" is a different "breed". Dax's owner Ed Sheperd actually quite recently founded a new registry, USBR, recognizing the Exotic Bully as their own separate breed.
> 
> Pocket's aren't my cup of tea, but that last dog you posted (Lock N Load) is a pretty decent example of one. Nicest one out of those posted, imo.



I think the "exotic" American Bullies shouldn't exist. He only founded a new registry because he's been kicked out of the others. No dog should have like 1,000's offspring, it's ridiculous. I also find his stud fee mind boggling. Who in their right mind pays $5,000 for something so deformed?!

I'm not usually a fan of Pockets either, I prefer classic and XL. I love Lock n Load, he's one of the nicest (popular) bullies, in my opinion. I think he's a great example of the breed.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The best Am bullies kinda seem like an excuse to breed heavier build Staffordshire terriers. Their okay but would still prefer a Staffy.
The exotic and most of the pocket ones look awful,un healthy and non functional.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Aug 17, 2013)

While I did like a couple of the dogs posted but the majority made me cringe. I can't stand breeding any animals to the extreme of them having issues with their daily lives....That's just like with horses people were breeding halter horses to have a MASSIVE tank for a body and little tiny pony feet.....Thankfully that trend is leaving now.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Exotics are not American Bullies, There are good and bad breeders in all breeds, and there is a large amount of inbreeding going on in a large variety (if not all) breeds, inbreeding can be done properly,and like anything else can be done irresponsibly. I would never own an American Bully, but i think a lot of them are very beautiful dogs, and i do not dislike the breed.
These Ambullies are what i would consider to be ideal


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Melle said:


> Just wondering, is there a reputable, trustworthy place to get information I this breed? I really interested in learning more about it but Google gives me no luck.


 Talk to good breeders, American Bully k9 unit is one of the best ambully breeders i know, get involved in the bully community and talk to the people producing dogs that you like


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

There is no "exotic class" of ambully, this site has a lot of interesting info on the Ambully


> The American Bully And Exotic Bully Goldrush Is On!
> 08/09/2013 by Bully Lover Leave a Comment
> 
> American Bully 4In case you did not know, for the last few years there has been a gold rush with the American Bully and Exotic Bully breeds. Of course, we now understand that these two are different breeds. The newer Exotic Bully is comprised of totally different breeds than the American Bully. Though it has long been denied by the majority of breeders, the fact is now out of the closet. The Exotic Bully is not a mix of the American Pitbull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier. In fact, no one really knows what breeds are involved in creating the Exotic Bully.
> ...


http://www.bullytree.com/the-american-bully-and-exotic-bully-goldrush-is-on/


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Exotics are not American Bullies, There are good and bad breeders in all breeds, and there is a large amount of inbreeding going on in a large variety (if not all) breeds, inbreeding can be done properly,and like anything else can be done irresponsibly. I would never own an American Bully, but i think a lot of them are very beautiful dogs, and i do not dislike the breed.
> These Ambullies are what i would consider to be ideal



Nice looking dogs, although pretty much look like cropped Staffordshire bull terriers with fancy colors. The trouble is that the good ones are a lot less common and less promoted,I don't see the good ones in the magazine "Atomic dog". I know bad examples of a breed can start to take over,I`m worried about that with Rotties. I`m starting to feel the name Am bully has such negative feelings that the breed needs to evolve or disappear.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Foresthund said:


> Nice looking dogs, although pretty much look like cropped Staffordshire bull terriers with fancy colors. The trouble is that the good ones are a lot less common and less promoted,I don't see the good ones in the magazine "Atomic dog". I know bad examples of a breed can start to take over,I`m worried about that with Rotties. I`m starting to feel the name Am bully has such negative feelings that the breed needs to evolve or disappear.


The ABKC may be getting rid of the Classic bullies, which is what those above dogs are, but the UKC will preserve the classic bully, and i think the UKC may 'save' the Ambully
. I don't really think they look like staffy bulls, They are larger and have a lot more bulk to them than most of the staffie bulls i have seen.I admit i do not like the direction a lot of the ambully breeders and the abkc is going, but like i said, i have hope in the UKC ambully.. Not a breed i ever wish to own but i like them a lot. Tainteds bullies don't look anything like staffie bulls or amstaffs to me, they are my favorite bullies


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally, I prefer the Xl's


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> Personally, I prefer the Xl's


 I like XLs but its one of the classes being destroyed by the irresponsible people, pockets and XLs often have a lot more flaws and irresponsible people producing them more so than in the classic and standards, of course there are some great looking XLs and pockets but those are the exceptions and not the rule, sadly it seems with the ambully world what's popular rarely what's in the dogs best interest


----------



## Bully xl (Nov 18, 2021)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I like XLs but its one of the classes being destroyed by the irresponsible people, pockets and XLs often have a lot more flaws and irresponsible people producing them more so than in the classic and standards, of course there are some great looking XLs and pockets but those are the exceptions and not the rule, sadly it seems with the ambully world what's popular rarely what's in the dogs best interest
> Why are xl bullies being destroyed? I’m the Uk and have a 7 month old female. She is soft as shit but shows she is boss when people come to the door and is the protector of my daughter who is five. They are not an exception to the rule or Pitt bulls. They are a fantastic family dog. She is loving and caring and looks out for us when my husband works nights! I could not wish for a better or easier dog to train


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an eight year old thread and the original poster hasn't been active here in years, so I'm closing the thread to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread of your own or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

